# First trout on fly.



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Well I did get out as early as I wanted. I hit the water around 4 and checked some spots. Ended up with one trout but it was the most rewarding undersized trout I've ever caught. I think the 5wt is going to be excatly why I'm looking for. Now I think I'm hooked going to try and spend all day tomorrow on the water.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

What fly did you catch it own. Great First Job.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction. My name is Paul and I'm a fly fishermen. I been coming to these meeting for going on fifty years now and haven't found the cure yet. My advise, buy yourself a and old Zebco, a cup of worms and save yourself while you still can.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

shadowwalker said:


> Welcome to the addiction. My name is Paul and I'm a fly fishermen. I been coming to these meeting for going on fifty years now and haven't found the cure yet. My advise, buy yourself a and old Zebco, a cup of worms and save yourself while you still can.


Says the man, the myth, the legend!


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

What fly did you catch it on? I've thrown everything I can think of around here and just keep getting skunked on the fly rod.


----------

